# Cost for my siding replacement by Home Depot



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you only got 1 price for the same scope of work? do you think thats wise?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Get more quotes. HD doesn't have contractors on staff. They sub it out. Call some siding guys who don't have to add the HD markup.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

From the site moderators....

Thank you for posting your question on the DIY Chatroom.

This is a message pertaining to your question from the helpful moderators and members here at DIYChatroom.com. 

Questions involving pricing, such as – “How Much” certain projects cost (i.e. - certain repairs, renovations, square-footage pricing, an addition, a decks, etc., etc.) – cannot be properly answered simply by information posted on an internet forum (regardless of how much information is supplied in a particular post). There are many, many variables, which also involve site visit(s), existing conditions, final designs, local-rates, material preferences, inspection costs and permit fees, etc. 

Pricing for materials may be determined at your local supplier(s). Prices for subcontracted work are best determined by getting legitimate local contractors to submit written estimates (3 are suggested) and always checking references. 

The industry generally suggests allowing a minimum of 20% buffer, over the assumed budget, for incidentals, unexpected points, material overages, etc. (For average basic-scope projects). On the other hand, rehabs and damage-repairs - tend to be an, all together different % ++).

We encourage you to continue to post other *Do It Yourself* related questions on this site. 

Now, you may decide to push, and continue on to ask the same question(s), however, please be aware that some members may treat your post(s) with disdain (and even irritability). Most experienced members will simply point you to this thread. The thread itself may even be closed (as it is unrelated to DIY topics). 

Even if you were to find someone willing to give you a guesstimated, 'ball park' figure, there is no way to gauge such blind figures as accurate. Actual costs can vary tremendously.
​


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Seriously: Do yourself a favor and PLEASE - get other estimates from actual vinyl siding contractors and follow the guidelines: 3 quotes from reputable, licensed contractors and check references.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There prices are never even close to a real siding company price for the exact same materials and job.

Expect to see price 1/3 to 1/2 as much or average.

There going to send some poor person that is low on work so they hooked up with HD. They may or many not even have much siding experiance.

I've seen some of the jobs done by Lowes and HD before and what a mess.

Look in the yellow pages under siding, see if there's any real siding supplys listed. If there is go there. There going to know who does nothing but siding, pays there bill, and most likly there going to have some business cards on the board.

You can also go on Crains web site and there's a list of siding contractors.


----------

